# Eclipse External Jars



## e9926044 (5. Aug 2010)

Hallo,

ich benötige in meinem Eclipse Dynamic Web Projekt die externe JAR xml4j.jar.
Nun habe ich diese in den "Java Build Path" des Projektes einbezogen mit -> rechte MT aufs Projekt -> Properties -> Java Build Path -> Add External JARs.

Wenn ich mein Programm jetzt ausführe, bekomme ich die Fehlermeldung:


```
INFO  [STDOUT] [ERROR] com/ibm/xml/parsers/NonValidatingDOMParser
java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: com/ibm/xml/parsers/NonValidatingDOMParser
...
Caused by: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: com.ibm.xml.parsers.NonValidatingDOMParser from BaseClassLoader@1915b07{
```

Wie bezieht man in Eclipse externe JARs richtig ein?
schöne Grüße!


----------



## Marco13 (7. Aug 2010)

Hm. Eigentlich sollte das schon so richtig sein. Kann höchstens sein, dass dort irgendwie mit reflection rumhantiert wird, und man die JAR nochmal explizit unter "Run Configurations", Tab "Classpath" zum Classpath hinzufügen muss ... sollte aber eigentlich nicht nötig sein ???:L


----------



## mvitz (7. Aug 2010)

Versuch mal die JAR per Copy&Paste in folgendes Verzeichnis zu kopieren:

WebContent/WEB-INF/lib

die Lib wird danach automatisch mit in den Eclipse Classpath deines Projektes mit aufgenommen und auch beim exportieren mit ins WAR kopiert.

"Add External JAR" vermeide ich immer bei Eclipse.


----------

